# After the title transfer, what should I do next?



## leosc (Sep 27, 2014)

I completed the title transfer of ownership today.
Now the car is registered under my Name.
It's used be under my grandma's name

Can I still drive with old tags for a few days or should I put the temporary tag on my car right away?

What should I do next ?

I'm afraid of making some mistakes that would cause me to lose access on Uber platform for days.

Please give me some advices.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

leosc said:


> I completed the title transfer of ownership today.
> Now the car is registered under my Name.
> It's used be under my grandma's name
> 
> ...


First thing is to get insurance with a rideshare endorsement. I can tell that you didn't have it before with the vehicle being in your grandma's name. Take your grandma's tags off and put the temporary on until your permanent plates arrive. Now you can drive your vehicle. I would wait until you receive the permanent license and registration before emailing Uber. Your percentage rate for Uber might go up.


----------



## leosc (Sep 27, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> First thing is to get insurance with a rideshare endorsement. I can tell that you didn't have it before with the vehicle being in your grandma's name. Take your grandma's tags off and put the temporary on until your permanent plates arrive. Now you can drive your vehicle. I would wait until you receive the permanent license and registration before emailing Uber. Your percentage rate for Uber might go up.


How much does it cost me to have Geico with a rideshare endorsement (add-on)?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

leosc said:


> How much does it cost me to have Geico with a rideshare endorsement (add-on)?


That's a great question to ask a Geico agent.


----------

